# Panasonic TV "video resolution now not supported" for 'rotated' MP4 video.



## Mark1864 (Apr 4, 2006)

When I first bought by ipod Touch, rather foolishly I went and recorded a bunch of home videos in portrait mode. (Yes not realising they'd playback "tall & thin" on external devices. :facepalm: ) Thus when I saved them to a memory stick and then played them on my Panasonic TX-L42E5B (Viera Tools), the videos played alright - just *sideways*! :facepalm: 
So I was advised to use HANDBRAKE software to rotate the videos (MPEG-4), which worked - but now my Panasonic TV won't play the now uprighted videos AT ALL! I get the message "video resolution not supported". Does anybody know how I can "modify" my now uprighted MPEG-4s so that video resolution is supported by Viera Tools? Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Panasonic TV "video resolution now not supported" for 'rotated' MP4 video.*

Likely because, as the error states, the resolution is not supported. What is the "new" resolution of the file(s)?

As an example: You have video which is 640x480 (image orientation is not relevant). A TV supports 640x480 and is able to play the file. You rotate the video, which results in a file with a resolution of 480x640 and the video is then not playable on the TV. 

You could conceivably fix the file by adding black bars on the sides to create a new file with a standard resolution.


----------



## Mark1864 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: Panasonic TV "video resolution now not supported" for 'rotated' MP4 video.*

Thanks for responding JimE.

I've now managed to change the resolution of those files, I think!
On the HandBrake software, there's the option to change the source file width. There's a Universal preset option (amongst many others) which will set the file to 324x576. Whether this is the best resolution option I don't know, but at least my Panasonic TX-L42E5B will now play those now rotated iPod videos. :smile:

So for the record, I :-
1: Rotated my iPod 'portrait' videos 90 degrees on my PC by using HandBrake and typing ", --rotate=4" in the Extra Options under Video tab.
2: Then chose the Universal preset option, in HandBrake again, to change the resolution (of the now rotated file) to 324x576.
3: Put files on a memory stick, inserted into Panasonic TX-L42E5B and hey presto Viera Tools now plays my "up-righted" ipod videos.

Don't know whether there is a better method, but this seems to have solved my problem.


----------

